
First Weekly YouTube Address from the President-Elect - rockstar9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd8f9Zqap6U&feature=user
======
Prrometheus
It's pretty much guaranteed that Obama is going to be remembered as a "great"
President. I mean, look at FDR. By all logic, he ought to at least be
considered an extremely controversial President. He presided over the longest
depression in US history while supporting such questionable policies as price
supports in the face of a falling money supply. He vastly increased the power
of the Federal Government, well beyond its previous high-water mark.

Yet the historians and journalists that form popular opinion on FDR almost
universally consider him great. Why? He made people feel good. In the midst of
a crises, he connected with citizens through regular "fireside chat" programs
on the radio. In the weak, Disney-weaned minds of journalists, emotion trumps
substance. The general feeling of, dare we say it, "hope" that FDR instilled
in people was more important than any actual policy decisions.

So, even if Obama's Presidency is an absolute trainwreck, he has been already
guaranteed greatness. His face is already on the t-shirts and lunch pails of
today's left-wing students that will be tomorrow's historians and journalists.
The hope that he brings to the easily led will trump any actual consequences
of his policy.

------
mjnaus
Bla bla bla.... What I just heard is a whole lot of nothing. Building a "green
economy", very nice and all but it's time leaders in the U.S. start addressing
the bad underlying fundamentals (greed, the sick focus on bigger and better, a
debt financed addiction to consumption, a monetary system and money supply
controlled by a cartel of private banks, a failing currency, etc).

~~~
Andys
I agree, and it seems there's a very low chance of Obama being able to address
any of these issues.

~~~
mjnaus
Yep, unfortunately addressing key issues won't make any president popular with
the ruling elite in the U.S. And since those are the ones providing most of
the campaigning funds for presidential candidates, guess who Obama will be
loyal to... If only Ron Paul would have made it...

------
randomwalker
Someone had a conspiracy theory that this strengthens the link between Google
and the Obama campaign/presidency even further. If anyone believes that BS,
let me just point out that they released it on all the major video sites, as
you can see on change.gov.

------
richd
i find it a bit interesting that comments are disabled on that video... what
are they afraid of???

~~~
MrRage
Heh. Have you ever read comments on YouTube?

